# ACNH Watermelon?



## aliceannie (May 4, 2020)

I thought I saw a post online the other day where someone’s villager was playing with a watermelon - can you get watermelons on ACNH, or customise balls? Or was it probably from ACNL?


----------



## blak3 (May 4, 2020)

the beach ball has a watermelon colored variant! c:


----------

